# Can anyone recommend a long term rental agent in Marbella?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

We've been looking at all the websites to get an idea of the prices, areas to rent, etc. but have been unable to pinpoint any particular agents who handle a selection of rental flats in Marbella.

We had hoped to make contact with one or two during our visit next week, so we could organise something with them to have a few suitable properties lined up, to get rented and moved in really quickly when the time comes.

Any specific recommendations, or even just areas where there are agents offices would be appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're not ignoring you, I dont really know of any in that area. You're best bet is to google and phone or e-mail them. A word of warning tho, most agents seem terrible at getting back to people and they dont seem to understand the concept of pre planning viewings!! So its ok to literally phone one up or pop into their shop and sort it there and then!?? 

Be prepared to negotiate and try to get the deposit down to one month if they ask for more. Most agents charge a finders fee, which again can be negotiated down to half a month (alot of them also charge the landlord for a finders fee)

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

English speaking rental agents in Marbella are few and far between. Most expats don't want to live in the middle of Marbella as it is too Spanishy, the properties aren't really up to the UK idea of luxury living (think 1970s decor!) and there is often no parking.

Generally the only ones that are here tend to be in the 1000€ a month plus category and typically only have things that are beachside/holiday style places. However, the only place I can think of that might be able to help is Remax who are in the middle of town. Most of the English speaking rental agents you find online will concentrate on the areas outside the town in the expat friendly 'b'urbs

Re deposits etc, we are moving soon and everyone we have spoken to of late has only wanted one month up front deposit and 50% for the agents fee. As Jo says be prepared for no one to get back to you, not bother turning up for a viewing and just generally not being bothered if they rent anything or not (and people say there is a crisis!)


----------



## mrnkar (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I received email alerts & details of properties from these agents when I was looking to rent & they seem ok. Might be worth a look: Long Term Lets (501 results)
Karen


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mrnkar said:


> Hi, I received email alerts & details of properties from these agents when I was looking to rent & they seem ok. Might be worth a look: Long Term Lets (501 results)
> Karen


Thanks all. Yes we've emailed one or two already, without getting a reply.

Sounds like you're struggling yourself, Andy! Seems like these agents are much the same as the ones we encountered for Uni rentals - if you are interested you have to chase them, accept a viewing when they are good and ready - then jump through hoops if you actually want the place! I thought these people usually worked on part commision and would be anxious to get deals done - but apparently not!

Good to know there may be some room for bargaining - I had been wondering as some websites display a " How much would you Pay" box.

Not sure if the market is quite slow, or if they just don't bother updating websites often but same places seem to be displayed for quite a while.


----------

